# Does anyone else have these symptoms



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

hey people I have depersonalisation disorder for over 2 years but recently I have got these other symptoms which are very worrying.

- Visual Snow

- Muscle Spasms and Twitches

- Feeling like I'm going to faint but I don't

- Moving around while I sleep

- Chronically tired all the time

- Pain in arms and legs

- Pins and needles in toes and feet

If anyone shares these symptoms please let me know.

Thanks, kwitton.


----------



## colleen (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, your not alone. i get those too. especially the feeling like im going to faint one and always being tired.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you just listed the most common symptoms of all when it comes to DP...so yeah your not alone. Allthough i havent found many that get pins and needles. i get them even now when im totally better


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have had all those symptoms too. I get buzzing, internal shaking, pins and needels, twitches. They still come, but rarely. Light exercise, guided meditation,yoga, stretching, distraction all help. I had low mannessium which can cause that too. Calcium and magnisum are muscle relaxants and can help, but best to see natural path.

take care


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Try anxietycenter.com explains many of the symptoms your having


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Were you diagnosed with DpD by a MD? These symptoms sound neurological in nature. B vitamins can help with nerve problems. I strongly urge you to have a consult with a neurologist and discuss these symptoms. Yes, they can be related to anxiety- I know everyone here thinks anxiety causes everything, and that nothing could ever be physically wrong with them, but symptoms like this are indicative that something is not right with your body, so you should have someone qualified check them out.

Also, I have these symptoms too- all of them.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

kwitton said:


> hey people I have depersonalisation disorder for over 2 years but recently I have got these other symptoms which are very worrying.
> 
> - Visual Snow
> 
> ...


all of them all the time.


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah man pretty much all of em. The cognitive issues are what kills me though...although the fatigue really makes it hard to get motivated to do anything really.

And yeah, it's definitely neurological, I've always conjectured that DPD has some sort of co-occurrence with fibromyalgia, as many of the symptoms overlap. Who knows


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, I twitch as I'm falling asleep, move around so much that I sweat through my sheets. I used to have limb pain and tingling but these symptoms have subsided the past year as I have taken up running. It really help reorient the body-mind aspect of DP, but by no means is a cure


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you think I have ALS?


----------



## Devon (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have any of those symptoms. But I do hope you recover and get better. *Sending warmth*
PS. I really like your sig.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kwitton said:


> hey people I have depersonalisation disorder for over 2 years but recently I have got these other symptoms which are very worrying.
> 
> - Visual Snow
> 
> ...


ALS doesn't really present this way.

Do you have visual perception problems other than visual snow?


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

Visual said:


> ALS doesn't really present this way.
> 
> Do you have visual perception problems other than visual snow?


Diplopia about once a day that lasts for a few minutes.

My eyes are sensitive to light.

Any ideas?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

kwitton said:


> Diplopia about once a day that lasts for a few minutes.
> 
> My eyes are sensitive to light.
> 
> Any ideas?


It is hard to say. I've had more severe visual symptoms (but not visual snow) and have been helped with Sinemet - it is a med for people with low dopamine. Your muscle twitching, pain and 'moving around' can be low dopamine. Even you diplopia may be from it.

Are you taking any medications right now?

How did you DP start?


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

Visual said:


> It is hard to say. I've had more severe visual symptoms (but not visual snow) and have been helped with Sinemet - it is a med for people with low dopamine. Your muscle twitching, pain and 'moving around' can be low dopamine. Even you diplopia may be from it.
> 
> Are you taking any medications right now?
> 
> How did you DP start?


I'm not taking any medications right now.

My DP started from smoking marijuana 2 years ago.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

what you are describing is anxiety related DP. All those symptoms can be from an anxiety disorder. Having DPD means you have ruled out anxiety related DP and other mental illnesses. Please be more informed about your condition, don't get tricked into thinking you have DPD when you might be having DP as a symptom from your anxiety/stress. Don't trust everything you read on here or online.


----------

